# Spalted Sycamore and Corian Box



## jasonB (25 Sep 2005)

I have had the design of this box in the back of my head for some time, although I had planned to use a veneered top. The idea of using Corian came to mind when Good Woodworking were doing their competition for an item incorporating manmade materials but lack of spare time prevented me from getting the box made in time for the deadline.












The lid extends behind the pivot point and acts as a stop when the lid is open






As you can see the Corian was tapered from back to front by suspending it in a sloping jig above the router table.






Once the machining marks from the tapering process were sanded out the piece of corian was thermo formed by placing in an oven for 15mins at 170degC. It was then slipped into the vac press and bent to the former before it cooled down too much. The layer of cardboard is to protect the vac bag from the hot Corian. It was a bit of a job to get it all in the bag and lined up while wearing thick gloves!






As I want to make a few of these boxes, the former for the curve is a bit oversize so I can make longer boxes and I made a simple jig for the mortices. Tennons & grooves for the veneered ply base were all done on the router table.

Corian is finished with Micromesh, sycamore with Mylands celulose sanding sealer & wax, inside base is self adhesive black baise.

Hope you like it, any comments or questions welcome.

Jason


----------



## Greenfield Bob (25 Sep 2005)

Jason, great idea. I like it and thanks for posting the pictures.

Bob


----------



## Scott (25 Sep 2005)

That's very nice Jason! Is it for holding something in particular? What's Micromesh? ('scuse my hignorance!)


----------



## jasonB (25 Sep 2005)

Thanks for the comments guys

It's not made for anything special, measures 9"x7" so could be used as a jewelry or pencil box.

Micro mesh is a system of very fine abrasives that was originally made to polish the scratches out of aircraft windows but works on most plastics. You can buy small kits with all the bits.

Jason


----------



## Waka (25 Sep 2005)

Jason

Very nice indeed, would never have thought of using corian for the lid. How time consuming was it to pouter the lid to shape before the forming?

Also how long did it take for the whole project?


----------



## jasonB (25 Sep 2005)

About 15mins routing, 15mins knocking up the jig and a few hours thinking of the best way to to it beforehand.

Took about 3 Sunday mornings if you don't count felling the sycamore, waiting for it to spalt, planking and drying  

Jason


----------



## simuk (25 Sep 2005)

Nice idea jason, looks great !

Simon


----------



## Newbie_Neil (25 Sep 2005)

Hi Jason

What an excellent idea. The corian really sets off the spalted sycamore.

Cheers
Neil


----------



## tim (25 Sep 2005)

Very nice Jason and a really interesting combination of materials. I've not worked with Corian but it looks great. Do you wait for offcuts from your kitchens or do you buy it in sheet form? I've no idea where or how it is bought.

Are the hinge pins sycamore as well?

Cheers

Tim


----------



## jasonB (25 Sep 2005)

I'm quite friendly with the Corian fabricator that I use for kitchens & bathrooms, he lets me have what I want from his offcuts pile. It comes about 700x3600x12mm thick but can be bought in 1/4, 1/3 & 1/2 sheets. Some colours also come 6 & 18mm thick.

Hinge pins are 1/8" brass rod.

Jason


----------



## PowerTool (25 Sep 2005)

Very nice,Jason (as usual!)
Also impressed with the quality/layout of the photos - ever thought about compiling a book ?


----------



## jasonB (25 Sep 2005)

Thanks PT, I think it would need several volumes, have you seen all my albums, just too many interests and not enough time :wink: 

Jason


----------



## PowerTool (25 Sep 2005)

Yes,I've seen quite a few of your photos on different threads on this and other forums - still think the chess table is a masterpiece!
It's seeing that standard of work that makes me spend my spare time on forums like this,to be able to learn more,and aspire to achieving work of the same quality (inspiration and practice,that's all I need.. :wink: )

Andrew (also never enough time for all the things I plan to do :? )


----------



## Johnboy (26 Sep 2005)

Love the box Jason. Was there any springback when forming the corian?

John


----------



## Adam (26 Sep 2005)

Excellent, a really nice piece once again.

Adam


----------



## Chris Knight (26 Sep 2005)

Jason,

A very nice box and a super job on the Corian. 

Any idea how it would bend in compund curves?


----------



## Gill (26 Sep 2005)

Hi Jason

Both innovative and nicely made. Well done.

Gill


----------



## Pete W (26 Sep 2005)

Nice one, Jason.

The corian is certainly eye-catching, but the proportions and design of the box work really well also.

What is the joinery between the front/back and the side pieces?


----------



## Anonymous (26 Sep 2005)

Love the box jason, the Corian works well


----------



## jasonB (26 Sep 2005)

John, The springback was minimal maybe only 1mm, the sides were shaped and height of front & back finalised after the corian was bent.

Chris, I think that gentle compound curves may be possible but too tight and the excess would buckle around the edges. Not sure how the corian basins are made but I don't think it is from a flat sheet, will ask my Corian man when I see him next week.

Pete, One of the pics shows all the parts with their mortices and tennons.

Jason


----------



## Pete W (26 Sep 2005)

jasonB":1gvwiz7h said:


> One of the pics shows all the parts with their mortices and tennons.



Ah yes  For some reason I 'interpreted' those pieces as parts of the bending former. Must remember to use brain as well as eyes #-o


----------



## Johnboy (27 Sep 2005)

Jason B wrote


> John, The springback was minimal maybe only 1mm, the sides were shaped and height of front & back finalised after the corian was bent.



So obvious now you have said it but I am sure I would have shaped the box first!!

John


----------



## Lin (27 Sep 2005)

The design and the use of corain with the wood is outstanding.....It has an simple but yet elegant look that makes you keep coming back to take a second look. 
I really like the combination. To bad you missed the deadline....I think you would have done very well with this piece.
Lin


----------



## Anonymous (29 Sep 2005)

Jason

A very nice piece and what a great post. I had no idea you could do that with corian. This will no doubt provide inspiration for many of us.

Regards

Roy


----------

